# Best Way to Root Fascinate



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would like to try rooting my friends Fascinate again (first time I could not get my computer to recognize the phone but maybe I should give it another shot). So 1. What is the best method to root now? 2. I just have the Google USB Drivers I got from ADB, so if those don't work for the fascinate what drivers should I use?

Thanks!


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Root only or are u planning on flashing a custom rom?


----------



## bobthesalesclerk (Dec 15, 2011)

Rooting a fassy is cake. Install a custom recovery in Odin, flash super user.zip, flash a modified kernel so it sticks, boom. Done.

There should be tons of guides/videos all over the interwebs.

sent from my ice cream sandwiched Samsung fascinate


----------

